# Stomach soreness weeks after laproscopy



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Have any of you that have had this procedure done experienced this? There are so many places on my stomach that are sore to the touch. I know when they go in, they turn things around and carbon dioxide in put in to inflate areas so they can see better, so I understand the soreness, but it's been 4 weeks. Does this seem normal still after four weeks? I guess everyone is different, but just wanted to see if anyone experienced this.


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

i haven't had a laprosopy myself but several friend/relatives who have. I don't recall any of them complaining of pain after four weeks. have you discussed this with your doctor? i know they "inflate" you with gas for the procedure but it shouldn't take a month to go away!!


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

I would at least call your doctor and ask. Don't know a lot about it, maybe better to ask the professionals. I thought laprosopy only took about 2 weeks to heal. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks heyhey and tee-pee;I know the healing is about 4-6 weeks because that's what it said on my recovery page, but I think that was more to the fact that you can bleed that long. I didn't have any bleeding other than my regular period, but I have a big stomach, and I wonder if pulling organs and all in there just maybe made it more tender than would normally be in a thinner person. I don't know. I cancelled my appt. today. Probably shouldn't have, but I reached the point where I couldn't take one more poke, prod, test, procedure, etc. If I had had a dentist appt. this week, I know I would've cancelled that too!







I notice it more when I'm doing alot of bending down then back up. I did that a lot planting flowers in pots on my deck last weekend. Like 20 planters worth, and I sat in a chair to save my back, but I think that really didn't do much for my stomach. I don't think I have anything to worry about; it's more soreness, not pain, I just really was curious if anyone had gone through that same thing. If it keeps up, I'll have my primary check me out. Thanks for your input! I really appreciate it!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi, I have had 3 laporoscopy's, my last being a little over 3 weeks ago. I am still VERY bloated and have a spot or 2 that are still sore. Usually takes me 5-6 weeks to be over it totally. I wouldn't worry unless it continues a few more weeks. Take care. Mindy


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks, Mindy! That helps ease my mind! I appreciate the reply.


----------



## thissouthernbelle (Jun 19, 2007)

I had a total hyst lap yes its normal for it to still be sore after four weeks, and even a bit longer.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

It is finally better; however, if I have to do a lot of bending, say as an example, when I was potting my flowers, it was very sore at the end of the day. I will also give a tip for anyone getting a laproscopy. If you have excess weight in the belly, prepare your skin as best you can before getting this done. Any type of deep moisturizing cream along the lower tummy, especially your pubic hair line (sorry for tmi, but feel it's important) They distend you with carbon dioxide to stretch your stomach so they can see everything and turn organs, etc. It is stretched so much, that if you have tight skin, it can split the skin along that pubic line. It did mine and since then, my dr and I have been working to heal it. I waited too long, I think to do anything about it, except self-medicate, and finally went to see her, and she prescribed a cream for it. Just thought I would share that. I'm sure that doesn't happen very often, but, it did me, and it has been extremely painful, so that's why I'm passing it along.


----------



## UTSophie (Jul 20, 2007)

I had a laproscopic surgery done three months ago and I'm still sore, especially my bellybutton. I think it's normal. My fiance also had one done when he donated a kidney, and he was sore for quite a while, so I think it's normal. I work out, but I don't even think about doing crunches just yet!


----------

